# AMR Riverside



## Juarez (Jul 5, 2011)

I have an interview with AMR Riverside division in a couple weeks, just wondering how does Riverside divisions hiring process work? What should I do to prepare for the first intervie?. Just hoping for any insight or advice before I go. Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

Juarez said:


> I have an interview with AMR Riverside division in a couple weeks, just wondering how does Riverside divisions hiring process work? What should I do to prepare for the first intervie?. Just hoping for any insight or advice before I go. Thanks!



As of 2 months ago it was: one interview with you and the supervisors. If you do good on that interview then you come back for a second interview with a group of other people trying to get hired. After that assuming you get hired then you do 2 weeks of company orientation then you start your FT time.


----------



## Juarez (Jul 5, 2011)

Are the questions that are asked basically like questions from the test or are they questions based on yourself?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

They are more along the lines of "tell me why you want to work for riverside division?" "what made you want to become an EMT/medic?" etc. And then some "what would you do in this situation?"


----------



## Juarez (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh alright, situations such as like what would you do if your partner crashed and you were supposed to be backing him like those types, or more along the lines of the national registry type questions? And the group interview would be for..?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

Juarez said:


> Oh alright, situations such as like what would you do if your partner crashed and you were supposed to be backing him like those types, or more along the lines of the national registry type questions? And the group interview would be for..?



Pretty much like your first question. If you are first on scene of a car accident where would you park the ambulance....etc. And the group interview it's kind of just so you can see were the other people trying to get hired are from and their experience.


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah when i was hired, i had an interview with the head sup at riverside north deployment. dress nice and be ready to answer . "describe a time when u were under extreme stress and how you handled it." or describe a time when you helped somoene out with great customer service" or "explain a time when u dealt with a customer or somoene in a bad mood, and how you handled the situation. its alot of customer service and how you deal with stress. it wasnt that bad to be honest.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2011)

There you go. I was waiting for Cherpy to post a comment


----------



## yanikemt (Jul 9, 2011)

Juarez, How long did you have to wait before you got a call


----------



## Juarez (Jul 9, 2011)

I believe I've waited about 3 months to get an interview date and about 3 weeks since I received the interview date, and I interview next week. They told me that they weren't hiring, but that I would hear back from hr by the following Monday. So who knows, maybe they just want people through the process to be available when spots open up. 

Btw, thanks for the replies, I appreciate it.


----------



## yanikemt (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you I was curious because I have been waiting for just about 3 months and wanted to get an idea.


----------



## truckieco2 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Group interview*

Should i expect to perform the PAT after the group interview.  I'll be wearing a suit


----------



## truckieco2 (Jul 12, 2011)

and how about a skills test on this Group interview?  I am about to leave for the Riverside County interview in an hour.  ASAP please


----------



## Juarez (Jul 12, 2011)

truckieco2 said:


> and how about a skills test on this Group interview?  I am about to leave for the Riverside County interview in an hour.  ASAP please



Let me know how it goes I have mine tomorrow !


----------



## truckieco2 (Jul 12, 2011)

do you know what to expect? Is that your second interview?
  I should have asked if we were going to be tested on skills


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2011)

truckieco2 said:


> do you know what to expect? Is that your second interview?
> I should have asked if we were going to be tested on skills



2 of my friends got hired at riverside and they did not have to do any kind of skills test.


----------



## Juarez (Jul 12, 2011)

It's going to be my first, and I have no clue just from reading stuff on here. But let me know how it goes hopefully they're hiring.


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 13, 2011)

*2nd interview*

nope no skills. you just listen to the main ops manager of riverside and he gives his view. then after u must tell him u want the job. after the interview, u wait for rancho hr to call and offer u a job, then drug test and physical test, then 2 week orientation, the 1 month als fto time, the 2-3 days of bls fto time, then ur given a shift, it will be bls or cct. no als shifts are open for newbies. i think that should answer ur questions


----------



## Juarez (Jul 13, 2011)

Do they give ALS spots to people with experience or you have to start out on bls? Do they hire part time? Also do they work around school or no?


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 13, 2011)

*hiring*

they are hiring a bunch of new people, like 40-60 in rivco alone. so make sure to stay on top of things. and id bet you wont get full time due to the massive hirings. and for you als fto times, i did mine in south (Sun city and temec region) but live in redlands so it was quite the drive. there are more ftos in south then in north. so dont wait for ftos to open up, if theres one available, take it even if its a bad drive, or else youll be vst until all the other new hires get done with als.


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 13, 2011)

*nope*

bls is for all newcomers. there are shift bids every 6 months so whoever has senority will get them first. i was hired full time, but i think your hires will be part time. the way part time works is you must pick up 3 shifts a month, and you can have a max of 36 hours in a week. its all done online. part timers can and do pick up als shifts on occasion, cause they just fill in. but its not guaranteed.


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 13, 2011)

*school*

full time, no they do not, u get what u get, but your guaranteed 44 hours a week. which is 36 and 48=44in a paycheck. but part timers only have to get 3 shifts in a month (which they pick) so they can go to school


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 13, 2011)

do u know if they are going to do the same for sb county?


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 13, 2011)

*same?*

same what? hiring?


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 13, 2011)

yup.. meaning are they also going to be hiring from what u know


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 13, 2011)

*hiring*

yeah i think ive heard of them hiring equal to rivco. but im not 100% did u play football at rev?


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 13, 2011)

cherpy66 said:


> yeah i think ive heard of them hiring equal to rivco. but im not 100% did u play football at rev?



negative on football


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 13, 2011)

*oh haha*

:rofl: haha i went to a highschool named rev. just curious


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the info.. im getting tired of driving 2 hours to work so hopefully they do soon. :sad:


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 13, 2011)

*yeah*

id suggest driving to rancho hq dressed really nice and introduce yourself to darlene at the front desk, and say how interested you are, and see if jessica sandoval is around, becuase she does all the hiring for san b and rvco. do this like twice a month


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2011)

cherpy66 said:


> id suggest driving to rancho hq dressed really nice and introduce yourself to darlene at the front desk, and say how interested you are, and see if jessica sandoval is around, becuase she does all the hiring for san b and rvco. do this like twice a month



Sweet talk them and see if they can "accidentally" put your application on top. I may or may not have done that...


----------



## Boogalu (Jul 13, 2011)

Just wondering when y'all applied to AMR and I've heard they were hiring people that applied last year. I applied in April this year took the test and passed, so I'm waiting for an interview. I've been doing my once a month follow-ups and Jessica Sandoval has told me that things are kind of slow, so she said that maybe in August things will pick up.


----------



## Juarez (Jul 13, 2011)

I had the interview today, it went really well he let me know I would be getting a call back for the group interview. Does anyone know how long it usually takes from the point that you interview to the point that you start working? Also how long is orientation and training?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Juarez said:


> I had the interview today, it went really well he let me know I would be getting a call back for the group interview. Does anyone know how long it usually takes from the point that you interview to the point that you start working? Also how long is orientation and training?



Normally it's a couple of weeks before you start your orientation because you have to go through the physical test and the drug screening. 
Orientation is 2 weeks long then you go to FT time. For riverside you spend 1 month on ALS and then a couple of shifts on BLS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Boogalu said:


> Just wondering when y'all applied to AMR and I've heard they were hiring people that applied last year. I applied in April this year took the test and passed, so I'm waiting for an interview. I've been doing my once a month follow-ups and Jessica Sandoval has told me that things are kind of slow, so she said that maybe in August things will pick up.



I applied in Janurary. Got an interview in late march. Got hired in mid April. Changed my status from part time to full time the beginning of may.


----------



## Juarez (Jul 13, 2011)

How difficult is it to get 36 hours a week as a pt. And how difficult is it to put in and get accepted for ft. Do you do BLS?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Juarez said:


> How difficult is it to get 36 hours a week as a pt. And how difficult is it to put in and get accepted for ft. Do you do BLS?



For riverside I honestly don't know. Palm springs we do everything differently. For palm springs I was given a Field Training Officer the last day of orientation and started my shift the next day. All of my FT time was done on an ALS unit. My primary shift is a BLS unit. If I pick up overtime it's on ALS units. After roughly a year (some factors change the time frame) then I will get moved up to where my primary shift is an ALS unit.


----------



## cherpy66 (Jul 14, 2011)

*part time*

pt shifts in riverside are starting to be hard to come by, ive heard quite a few ppl complaining that they arent getting even 3 shifts in a month cause everything is covered.
                                                                       :usa:


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 15, 2011)

Hows the wait list in the hemet division? is it long?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 15, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> Hows the wait list in the hemet division? is it long?



The wait list for any SoCal AMR division is pretty much going to be long.


----------

